# Remote Start on App, No Fob Button



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Here's the oem fob.
Where my thumb is. Is a key that pulls out of the fob. Used as an emergency to unlock the door should the fob not work.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cruzedriver721 said:


> I’ve found 5 button fobs that claim to be compatible with my year and are ACDelco OEM, however, could these 5 button models be programmed and work with my Cruze? Or is remote start simply a feature that requires a subscription, despite being installed in my vehicle?


Good question. Unless someone else has tried this, this may have to be a "try it and find out". It either works or it doesn't.


----------



## cruzedriver721 (18 d ago)

snowwy66 said:


> Here's the oem fob.
> Where my thumb is. Is a key that pulls out of the fob. Used as an emergency to unlock the door should the fob not work.


For context, this is my key fob. Exactly the same, but missing the remote start option. However, when using the app, I can remote start my car. So I know it has the remote start device, but I don’t have the button on the fob.


----------



## cruzedriver721 (18 d ago)

ChevyGuy said:


> Good question. Unless someone else has tried this, this may have to be a "try it and find out". It either works or it doesn't.


Yep, I went ahead and ordered one and we’ll see what happens. I’ll try to report back here once it arrives and I can get it programmed.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I wouldn't call it exactly the same fob.

Unless you're the only owner. It probably isn't the correct fob.

i could be wrong though. 

I don't know how many are still on this forum. I bought my cruze new. Jblackburn also. So I know my fobs are correct.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

cruzedriver721 said:


> For context, this is my key fob. Exactly the same, but missing the remote start option. However, when using the app, I can remote start my car. So I know it has the remote start device, but I don’t have the button on the fob.
> 
> View attachment 300673


That is the one you get for a manual transmission or perhaps a vehicle that is not equipped with the option of remote starting. That is the same one as my Cruze 6 speed manual transmission.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I see both types in the 2017 owner's manual.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

cruzedriver721 said:


> Yep, I went ahead and ordered one and we’ll see what happens. I’ll try to report back here once it arrives and I can get it programmed.


For programming, check out page 34-35 in your manual so you don't have to pay, you can do it for free.

And hopefully the key can just be transferred over to the new fob so you don't have to pay to have the blank laser cut.


----------

